# The Raven Pub



## Foxylady (Feb 24, 2007)

From Location Post​

Hi Cobweb,
That's an interesting report and look forward to seeing pics. 
I've read a bit about Ludlow and thought that most, if not all, was protected due to it's being a mediaeval town. Don't know if you saw the Dispatches programme on Monday night called 'The Supermarket that's eating Britain', about Tesco's. It seems like they get around all the laws!
Look forward to seeing more of your report.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Cobweb (Feb 24, 2007)

I did watch that doc. It's a bit spooky really, UK Tesco's seems to be like America's Walmart but Tesco is more expensive and with less useful stuff.

I personally don't like the place.

Yeah, I'm looking forward to getting inside. It has the rep of being a rough pub, so I didn't go in while it was live. It's not a protected building, mainly because it's not conventionally pretty after being molested with sprayed concerete , most of the buildings around Ludlow are protected though.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 2, 2007)

looks like a cool pub, its a shame whoever had it had it concreted over, grrr!!! ruin everything. looking forward to seeing the inside now. 

and yep, tesco's are taking over everywhere. we've got two in mansfield, only bout 2 miles apart. now theyr'e building another tesco extra,  

Will have to take a trip over to ludlow at some point this year, sounds like a good place with loads of stuff to see. 

Thanks for the pics, you've got some good ones. like the black and white as well, makes them more atmospheric. 

 Sal


----------



## Cobweb (Mar 25, 2007)

This is a reply to Pagan (should chat in this thread about the pub)

The BW photos were done on a tripod with a D200 and converted using channel mixer in photoshop later.


----------

